# HELP! bugs on my buds



## TURKEYNECK

*I chopped down one of my outdoor ladies yesterday and today when I looked them over I noticed tiny green crawling bugs shaped sorta like gnats..
they dont appear to be eating the buds but they are apparently nesting in there and I dont want to smoke 'em.. ANYONE know a trick to get 'em gone?

I can post pics if nessesary..
*


----------



## clanchattan

drown them. the fox in the pond to get rid of his fleas trick. it'll take longer to dry out your buds though.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

I thought of that, but I really dont want to have to soak my nugs....
might be a last resort though...thanks


----------



## clanchattan

iffin you do put em under a constant fan and turn them often to discourage any mold.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Most insects will leave a dead drying plant, have a look again 2 days after hanging them to dry


----------



## TURKEYNECK

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Most insects will leave a dead drying plant, have a look again 2 days after hanging them to dry



this would actually be day two of hanging.. little bastards!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Are they nesting in the bud or on the stem?

Just freely moving about?

Have you seen this kind of insect before?

Do they fly?


----------



## TURKEYNECK

They dont fly, they retreat as soon as they see light.. I killed about 10 of them before they could all get hidden.. I hope they arent nested in there! man this is just my luck, Im keepin 'em far away from my indoor crop thats for sure!


----------



## [email protected]

i got the same problem with some leaf eating slugs or something, im thinking useing the shed for the infested plants to dry and keep em far away from my indoors.


----------



## HippyInEngland

You could wrap sticky insect strips around the stem of the plant in between the buds if your hanging the plant like this, sure, pop a pic up to let us see.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

thats an idea.. thanks for the help, I'll toss a try to get a mug shot for ya


----------



## andy52

i would put them in a zip lock and smother the little bastards.jmo


----------



## TURKEYNECK

*Here's one of the little sharts under the scope.. Man I love indoor weed.looks like an Aphid to me..*


----------



## pcduck

Dang Turkey those look just like some bugs that were on mine. They are green with dark red spots. I have not pulled my outdoor crop yet...so I am hoping these cool nights and maybe a very mild frost will get rid of them.*fingers crossed*


----------



## andy52

Got Enough Legs To Roll With Too.kill The Mother Turkeyneck.i Have No Idea What That Is.good Luck My Friend


----------



## ston3pony

Go buy a bunch of lady bugs? Maybe string the buds up to dry in a box and turn the lady bugs loose in the box? That way the lady bugs hang around long enough to eat them.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

thanks for the replies,  I think I got the majority of 'em, I put the nugs on a screen and blew air on them (in the dark)..periodically "sneakin" up on 'em and thumping the stems which knocked 'em off for smashin'..

Im afraid the rest of my outdoor crop will be infested... I hate outdoor bud right now.


----------



## HippyInEngland

They are greenfly (Aphid)

They suck the juice from plants, they will leave the plant when its dead and dry, they WILL infest your inside plants if they get the chance.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah that...hope you hang in other area  then plants..or are you all ready infested?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> thanks for the replies, I think I got the majority of 'em, I put the nugs on a screen and blew air on them (in the dark)..periodically "sneakin" up on 'em and thumping the stems which knocked 'em off for smashin'..
> 
> Im afraid the rest of my outdoor crop will be infested... I hate outdoor bud right now.


..


hehe my friend..im with ya..mother nature can have it..Im sticking with my shed..there are way to many bugs out ther..and you have one of the worst..IMO..Thanks for shareing with us


----------



## papabeach1

that's other reason to grow indoor.. less invitations for bugs to come in, but  all spiders  is welcome!!!  frogs.. ya welcome too..  what I did to some of dried buds, was cover it with trash bag,   give it some good whack to the table...more whacks!!  toss the bugs out of the bud colas!!  then get the buds out.   find these bugs in the trash bag,   kill em instant!!!  fog bomb in the trash bag and play like crazy!  that what happen to last out door grow,   it taste ok though..


----------



## TURKEYNECK

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah that...hope you hang in other area then plants..or are you all ready infested?


 
Yes I hung in another room and have been extra careful not to transfer,
My indoor crop is clean and healthy.


----------

